# Ditra vs. Mapeguard or Mapesonic



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

If you will seek out and read the Data Sheets of each product you are interested in you will see the variables in the products. They are no where near the same thing. All of that information can be found at the respective websites of the manufacturers.

One would have to write you an entire book to explain it here and that is unnecessary when you can get it straight from the horses mouth yourself.


----------



## eis61374 (Oct 4, 2008)

Hey Bud, 
sorry for the vague question. I'm just confused as a person I spoke to at a tile installation company told me that Ditra & Mapesonic were "pretty much the same thing & that its really only the cost where the difference is." 
I don't understand the difference between an "uncoupling membrane" vs. a "crack isolation membrane" or what makes one product more appropriate for a certain installation.
Could you perhaps offer your opinion (or help me form my my own) on the best way to install porcelain tile on my 8-10in thick concrete subfloor so that its long lasting & has good sound supression & impact isolation? 
I don't want to have a new kitchen floor done only to have to rip it up & do-it over because my neighbors could hear every footstep.
Thanks


----------



## RSandlin (Oct 1, 2008)

You may want to take a look at Laticrete's 125 Sound and Crack Adhesive. It's anti-fracture and sound control. 

http://laticrete.com/Dealers/Produc...SoundandCrackAdhesive/tabid/1667/Default.aspx


----------



## JazMan (Feb 17, 2007)

Ditra is a great product and I use it whenever possible, but Ditra makes no claims for noise reduction.

You'll want to consider one of those other products for that. Does your building's association have a spec for the amount of noise reduction, or do they have a list of approved systems? Has anyone ever complained or forced to change floor coverings due to too much noise transmission? 

Jaz


----------



## eis61374 (Oct 4, 2008)

Hey Jaz, 
There is absolutely nothing in the condos bylaws (I went thru them more than once) that specifies any "amount" of noise/impact resistance but in New York Code I believe that the class for IIC & STC is 45 field tested & 50 lab tested (I might sound like I know what I mean there but I barely understand it) 
Between mine & my downstairs neighbors apartment there is 8-10" of concrete & then at least 1 layer of 3/4" drywall hung 13" below the concrete that makes up their ceiling (I think it's called a "drop-ceiling" but please correct me if I'm wrong).
I haven't had any noise complaints & I've been walking around on the concrete for a week now. 
I'm just confused as to what my best option is


----------



## 26yrsinflooring (Jul 1, 2008)

Ditra!


----------



## JazMan (Feb 17, 2007)

I'm not sure what those specs are, or if they are for construction and have anything to do with tile installation at all. If no additional noise reduction method is required, you may not need any membrane at all? You need to check that. However, even if not necessary it would be good idea.

How large an area is this? Does the floor have any cracks or any other concerns? 

Jaz


----------



## eis61374 (Oct 4, 2008)

Hey Jaz, it's about 75sq ft. total. My only real structural concern is an area that will be right beneath the stove. There's a big crack & for some reason there's a difference in color between the concrete on one side of the crack & the other. I hope these photos are ok, my camera's dead so I had to use my cell.


----------



## JazMan (Feb 17, 2007)

OK, it's a small space so I'm not concerned about expansions in the field or the extra cost for a membrane that both isolates and reduces noise. 

I would have them fill that area then apply a liquid membrane, or Ditra if no noise reduction is needed. 

Hopefully the tile setter will be more knowledgeable that that person who told you there is no difference between Ditra and Mapesonic. 

Jaz


----------



## eis61374 (Oct 4, 2008)

Thank you very much Jaz (and everyone else). I appreciate the help a great deal.


----------

